# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Krishtlindja: Kuptimi i vërtetë

## Gregu

Nje leter nga Jezusi



Sic e dini ditelindja ime po afrohet. Cdo vit behet nje feste per nderin tim dhe mendoj qe edhe kete vit festa do te perseritet. Gjate kesaj kohe shume njerez jane duke blere dhurata, jane duke bere shume lajmerime ne radio, reklama ne televizione, dhe ne cdo pjese te botes cdo njeri eshte duke folur rreth ditlindjes sime qe po afrohet. 

Me vjen mire qe se paku nje here ne vit, disa njerez mendojne per mua. Sic e dini festimi i ditelindjes sime filloj shume vite perpara. Ne fillim njerezit duket se arrinin ta kuptonin dhe te ishin falenderues per gjithcka qe kisha bere per ta, por sot duket se askush nuk e din arsyen pse festojne. Familjet dhe miqet mblidhen se bashku dhe argetohen shume, megjithate nuk e dijne pse festojne. 

Me kujtohet se si vitin e kaluar u be nje aheng shume i madh per nderin tim. Tryeza e darkes ishte shtruar me ushqime nga me te shijshmet me pite, fruta, arra dhe cokollata. Dekori ishte i mahniteshem dhe kishte shume dhurata te mbeshtjellura bukur. Mirpo, a deshironi te dini dicka? Une nuk isha ftuar! Une isha mysafiri i nderit dhe ata kishin harruar te me conin nje ftese. Ahengu po behej per mua, mirpo kur dita e madhe erdhi, mua me lane jashte, ata me perplasen deren mu ne fytyren time dhe une, une kisha shume deshire te isha me ta dhe te haja me ta 

Ne te vertet, kjo nuk me befasoi aspak, sepse keto vitet e fundit, te gjithe ma mbyllin deren. Perderisa nuk isha i ftuar, une vendosa te futesha ne shtepi fshehurazi dhe pa bere ze. Une hyra brenda dhe qendrova ne nje qoshe. Te gjithe po pinin; disa prej tyre ishin dehur, po tregonin shaka dhe po qeshnin me cdo gje. Ata po kalonin nje kohe te madherishme. Per te arritur kulmin, nje njeri i madh dhe i shendoshe, i veshur i teri ne te kuqe dhe me nje mjekerr te madhe dhe te bardh hyri ne dhome duke bertitur ho-ho-ho! Ai dukej krejt i dehur. Ai u ul dhe femijet u turren drejt tij duke thene " Baba Dimri, Baba Dimri" thuajse e gjithe festa po behej per nderin e tij! 

Ne mesnate ne oren 12 te gjithe njerezit filluan te perqafohen; une i zgjata krahet me shprese se ndonjeri do te me perqafonte dhe e dini cfare as edhe njeri nuk me perqafoi. Papritmas te gjithe filluan ti shkembenin dhuratat. Ata i happen ato nje nga nje me pritje shume te larta. Kur te gjitha u hapen, shikova nese kishte nje dhurat per mua. 
Si do te ndiheshit ju sikur ne ditelindjen tende te gjithe te merrnin dhurat dhe ti te mos merrje as edhe nje? Vetem atehere e kuptova se une isha i pa deshiruar aty dhe qetesisht ika nga ajo shtepi. 

Cdo vite behet me keq. Njerezve thjesht u bije ndermend te hane dhe te pine, dhurata dhe ahengje, mirpo askush nuk kujtohet per mua. Dua qe kete Krishtlindje ti te me lejosh te hy ne jeten tende. Dua qe ti ta kuptosh faktin se afersisht para dy mije vitesh une erdha ne kete bote te jap jeten time ne kryq per ty qe ti te shpetoheshe. Sot, une dua qe thjesht ti ta besosh kete gje me gjithe zemren tende. 

Dua te ndaj dicka me ty. Perderisa shume njerez nuk me kan ftuar ne ahengjet e tyre, une kam vendosur te organizoj ahengun tim, nje aheng grandioz qe askush nuk e ka imagjinuar. Do te jete nje aheng spektakular. 

Akoma jam duke u marru me pergatitjet e fundit. Sot kam filluar te shperndaj shume ftesa dhe ketu eshte edhe nje ftese per ty. Do te doja te dija nese do te marresh pjese ne menyre qe te bej nje rezervim per ty dhe te shkruaj emrin tende me shkronja te arta ne librin tim te madh te mysafireve. Vetem ata emrat e te cileve jane te shkruar ne librin e mysafireve, do te jen te ftuar ne aheng. Ata qe nuk i pergjigjen fteses, do te ngelen perjashta. 

Pergatitu sepse kur cdo gje te jete gati, ti do te jesh pjese e ahengut tim te madh!
Mireupafshim se shpejti.

Te dua!
Jezusi

----------


## BetimiGilan

> Nje leter nga Jezusi
> 
> 
> 
> Sic e dini ditelindja ime po afrohet. Cdo vit behet nje feste per nderin tim dhe mendoj qe edhe kete vit festa do te perseritet. Gjate kesaj kohe shume njerez jane duke blere dhurata, jane duke bere shume lajmerime ne radio, reklama ne televizione, dhe ne cdo pjese te botes cdo njeri eshte duke folur rreth ditlindjes sime qe po afrohet. 
> 
> Me vjen mire qe se paku nje here ne vit, disa njerez mendojne per mua. Sic e dini festimi i ditelindjes sime filloj shume vite perpara. Ne fillim njerezit duket se arrinin ta kuptonin dhe te ishin falenderues per gjithcka qe kisha bere per ta, por sot duket se askush nuk e din arsyen pse festojne. Familjet dhe miqet mblidhen se bashku dhe argetohen shume, megjithate nuk e dijne pse festojne. 
> 
> Me kujtohet se si vitin e kaluar u be nje aheng shume i madh per nderin tim. Tryeza e darkes ishte shtruar me ushqime nga me te shijshmet me pite, fruta, arra dhe cokollata. Dekori ishte i mahniteshem dhe kishte shume dhurata te mbeshtjellura bukur. Mirpo, a deshironi te dini dicka? Une nuk isha ftuar! Une isha mysafiri i nderit dhe ata kishin harruar te me conin nje ftese. Ahengu po behej per mua, mirpo kur dita e madhe erdhi, mua me lane jashte, ata me perplasen deren mu ne fytyren time dhe une, une kisha shume deshire te isha me ta dhe te haja me ta 
> ...


ket leter me ka rene shorti ta lexoj ne Gjilan para me shum se 500pjesmarresve  te ftuar per Krishtlindje par 2 vite .     Shum  Prekese

----------


## Gregu

*Krishtlindja me e mire*

Çfarë është dhurata me e mire që mund te marrësh ketë vit për festa?

Përtej trillimeve te tilla si plaku i Vitit te Ri, ne gjejmë realitetin historik te lindjes se Jezusit. Ne një vend dhe kohe reale, prezenca e tij shkaktoi një ndryshim kaq te madh saqë ne baze te tij datojmë kalendarin 2009 Pas Krishtit. Çfarë domethënie ka për ne sot?
Pse e gjithë bota feston ditëlindjen e Jezusit? Ky fëmije i vogël, i lindur ne një familje zdrukthëtaresh ne qytetin e vogël te Betlehemit ne Lindjen e Mesme ka ndjekës ne te gjithë boten. Ditëlindjen time nuk e feston gjithë bota. Pse është ai kaq i veçante?
Jezusi tha se mund tiu jepte njerëzve jetën e përjetshme dhe faljen e mëkateve...aftësi që në mënyre te qarte i përkasin vetëm Perëndisë.
Mënyra e komunikimit te tij ishte gjithashtu unike. Jezusi nuk i mësoi njerëzit 10 hapa për te arritur Shenjtërinë, apo Disiplina personale për te arritur Perëndinë. Jezusi tha Unë jam udha, e vërteta dhe jeta; askush nuk vjen tek Ati përveç se nëpërmjet meje1 Ai u kërkoi njerëzve te fokusoheshin tek personi i tij me thënie si:  Unë jam drita e botes: kush me ndjek nuk do te ece ne errësire, por do te ketë dritën e jetës 2                                                                                                                    Shume njerëz e kane te lehte ti japin Jezusit tituj si:  mësues i frymëzuar apo edhe profet. Po sikur ky Jezus te cilin ne ia festojmë ditëlindje te jete Mesia? Po sikur ai te jete Perëndia ne formën njerëzore për te cilin shkruan profetët.  
Profeti Mikea tha se Mesia do te lindej ne Betlehem. Profeti David tha se do te ishte një nga pasardhësit e tij. Profeti Isaia tha se do te predikonte ne Galile dhe do te vdiste me ane te torturës. Dhe kështu me radhe. Ka mbi 100 profeci te drejtpërdrejta dhe specifike që i ndihmojnë njerëzit për te identifikuar Mesine. Jezusi përmbushi secilën prej tyre. Mundësitë që një person ne mënyre te rastësishme te përmbushë 8 nga këto profeci është 1 ne 100,000,000,000,000,000.3 
Çfarë i tërheq sot njerëzit nga kombe te ndryshme si India, Kina, Lindja e Mesme dhe njerëz nga e gjithë bota te besojnë ne Jezusin? Pse është Jezusi kaq tërheqës? 
Ne fillim njerëzit e ndoqën Jezusin për shkak te dhembshurisë se tij dhe te mrekullive që i kreu për te përmbushur nevojat e njerëzve. Ai shëroi te verbrin, te paralizuarit ecën 4. Kush nuk do te donte te ishte i falur?! A nuk do te dëshiroje që mëkatet e tua te faleshin? Kush nuk do te dëshironte paqe dhe gëzim?!  
Por Jezusi eshte me shume se kaq. Karakteri dhe fjalët e tij autentike iu dhanë njerëzve që jetuan atëherë, dhe neve sot, arsye për te besuar. Kur u konfrontua ai i ftoi kritiket e tij me te mëdhenj që ta ballafaqonin për mëkatet që panë ne jetën e tij. Ata mbeten pa fjale, nuk gjeten as edhe nje mekat per te cilin mund ta akuzonin. Ne një rast u dërguan disa ushtare për ta arrestuar Jezusin dhe ata u kthyen duarbosh. Kur dërguesit e tyre kërkuan shpjegime ushtaret thjeshte thane Asnjeri nuk ka folur kurrë si ai njeri5.  
Ne mes te stuhisë ne det Jezusi beri që stuhia te pushonte menjëherë. Te tjerët ne varke i zuri një frike e madhe dhe i thoshin njeri-tjetrit:Valle, kush është ky, që po i binden edhe era edhe deti? 6 
Pyetja është se pse erdhi Jezusi ne bote? Cila ishte agjenda e tij, qëllimi i tij?
Shume njerëz përpiqen ti afrohen Perëndisë ne mënyre te gabuar. Ata përpiqen te fitojnë pranimin e Zotit duke jetuar një jete te mire. Pastaj ata bëjnë dialog me te: Perëndi, jam përpjekur te jem një njeri i mire. Jam përpjekur te jem i mire dhe bujar. Ndonjëherë u kam falur te varfërve. Jam lutur dhe nuk kam vrare asnjeri Tingëllon bukur!
Por Jezusi thotë se ne duhet te dimë se cili është standardi i tij. Sa mire duhet ta jetojmë jetën? Jezusi tha: Jini, pra, te përkryer, ashtu siç është i përsosur Ati juaj, që është ne qiej7. 
Por mua me befason shume fakti që Bibla thotë se mëkati im me ka ndare ka Perëndia. Është si një mur i pakalueshëm. Bibla thotë, paga e mëkatit është vdekja 8 ose ndarje e përjetshme nga Ai. 

Numër një ne agjendën e Jezusit ne toke ishte që te paguante për mëkatet tona. Bibla thotë: Nga kjo e kemi njohur dashurinë: ai e dha jetën e vet për ne Shembulli që mund ta ilustroje është historia e një vajze e cila u arrestua pasi po voziste e dehur. Gjykatësi vendosi ta dënoj me 6 muaj burg ose me një gjobe prej 5000 Euro. Ndërsa vajza po stresohej për ketë, gjykatësi zbriti nga pozita dhe nxori kuletën dhe pagoi gjobën prej 5000 Euro. Pse? Gjykatësi ishte edhe babai i  vajzës. Si një gjykatës i ndershëm ai nuk mund te linte pa ndëshkuar shkeljen e vajzës se tij. Por si një atë i dashur ai pagoi dënimin ne vend te saj. 

Nëse do te ishte e mundur që te fitonim dashurinë e Zotit bazuar ne te jetuarit e një jete te mire, atëherë Jezusi nuk do te kishte nevoje që te vinte, dhe sigurisht nuk do te kishte nevoje te vdiste ne kryq për ne.  
Por nga dashuria e madhe për ne ai u torturua, fshikullua me kamxhik, gozhdua ne kryq dhe vdiq nga një asfiksi e ngadalte. Pas tre ditësh ai u ringjall nga te vdekurit. Ai tani na ofron ne falje te plote dhe një marrëdhënie me te.
Perëndia na ofron marrëdhënie me Veten e tij, dhe është vendimi ynë nëse duam ti përgjigjemi ofertës se tij. Jezusi e tha thjeshte, Ja, unë qëndroj te dera dhe trokas; nëse dikush dëgjon zërin tim dhe e hap derën, unë do te hyj tek ai9. 
Kur ne i përgjigjemi kësaj oferte dhe e ftojmë atë ne jetën tone, ne fillojmë një marrëdhënie me Perëndinë që zgjat përjetësisht. Bibla thote Jua shkrova këto gjera juve që besoni ne emrin e Birit te Perëndisë, që te dini se keni jetën e përjetshme10. 
Në vend që vetëm te marrim informacion rreth Perëndisë, ne fillojmë te njohim Atë personalisht. Ne fillojmë te shohim dashurinë e tij pa kushte për ne. Perëndia ka thëne Po, te kam dashur me një dashuri te përjetshme,: prandaj te kam tërhequr me dashamirësi11. Çfarëdo problemesh te na dalin përpara ne jetën tone, ne kemi shprese, duke ditur fuqinë e Perëndisë, te sigurte për dashurinë e Tij. 
Dua te tregohemi te kujdesshëm këtu, prandaj po parashtroj ketë pyetje: Te pranosh dhuratën e faljes dhe te një marrëdhënie me Perëndinë a do te thotë që jeta papritur do te behet me e lehte? Jo.

Çfarëdo që po ndodh ne universin tënd ketë Krishtlindje, nuk ka dhurate me te mire që mund ti besh vetes se sa te pranosh Atë që erdhi ne toke dhe vdiq ne vendin tënd. Ai te ofron falje te plote dhe aftësinë për ta njohur atë ne një baze personale që do te sjelle një jete me te plote. Ai është Perëndi dhe na kërkon ta vendosim jetën tone ne udhëheqjen e tij. Ai na kërkon te mos bazohemi tek përpjekjet tona dhe, ne vend te kësaj, te marrim dhuratën e faljes dhe te marrëdhënies me te. 

1 Gjoni 14:6       2 Gjoni 8:12     3 Josh McDowell, A Ready Defense, (San Bernardino, CA: Here's Life, Publishers, 1990). p. 213.   
4 Mateu 9:35 5 Gjoni 7:46     6 Marku 4:41     7 Mateu 5:48       8 Romaket 6:23    9 Zbulesa 3:20     10 1Gjonit 5:14    11 Jeremia 31:3  



Gezuar lindjen e shpetimtarit.
Gregu

----------


## Gregu

Pse festohet Krishtlindja?

Çdo fund viti, Krishtlindja ngre pyetje, që ngelin pa përgjigje për shkak të atmosferës së festës. Reklamat vezulluese, gjyshërit e veshur me të kuqe e me dhurata nëpër duar, dhe dëshira për të marrë dhurata, nuk të lënë kohë për të pyetur. Shko në këtë diskutim, diskutime të panumërta e të mjegullta rreth festës diskutime në të cilat nuk mungojnë të flasin as klerikët e informuar, personalitete televizive, gazetarë e kushdo, pavarësisht nga informacioni i mangët që transmetojnë. Meqë kjo festë është kaq popullore, të ngjall habi që njerëzit akoma nuk e dinë arsyen e vërtetë të festës së Krishtlindjes


Do të ishte befasuese dhe një ulje për aspektin intelektual të çdo personi, që të mos dije arsyen e vërtetë të festimit të Krishtlindjes.

Në këtë artikull, po përpiqemi të hedhin pak dritë mbi arsyet e vërteta të kësaj feste si dedektivë po mundohemi të zbardhim të vërtetë

Përpara se të tregojmë vendin ku merret përgjigja, le të përmendim disa burime ku është e kotë të gjesh përgjigje. Tradita nuk na jep përgjigje. As Plaku i Vitit të ri nuk ka jetuar për të na treguar arsyen. Edhe kalamajtë e vegjël, pas disa viteve, e dallojnë që plaku i vitit të ri është një burrë shakaxhi, që ka kohë të luajë një rol gazmor për të kënaqur njerëzit. Gjithashtu, edhe dhënia e ndihmës për njerëzit në nevojë nuk e sqaron kuptimin e festës. As dhuratat për të afërmit e tu. As theksi mbi rëndësinë e festave të fundvitit e të ngrënit bashkë. As shtëpitë e zbukuruara bukur Këto janë shprehje të thelbit të Krishtlindjes por jo zanafilla e kësaj historie. Kështu, le ta fillojmë përgjigjen, shumë thjesht:

Krishtlindja feston lindjen e një personi: Krishtit, ose Jezusit. Kjo nuk ka nevojë për më shumë argumentim.

Pyetja e rëndësishme që vjen pas kësaj është: Si ka mundësi, që ditëlindja e një personi, që ka lindur rreth 2000 vjet përpara, është një ngjarje kaq e rëndësishme sa përkujtohet me kaq shumë bujë edhe sot? Në fund të fundit, çfarë rëndësie ka kjo për ty sot?


Për një përgjigje, le të fillojmë nga zanafilla e saj.

Edhe historia fillon kështu:

(Marrë nga Ungjilli i Lukës, treguar në Bibël -Luka 1:26-35 dhe Luka 2:1-14)

Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërguanga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria Dhe engëlli hyri te ajo dhe tha: Tungjatjeta, o hirplote, Zoti është me ty; ti je e bekuar ndër gratë. Por kur e pa atë, ajo mbeti e shqetësuar nga fjalët e tij, dhe pyeste vetveten çfarë kuptimi mund të kishte një përshëndetje e tillë. Dhe engjëlli i tha: Mos ki frikë, Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Perëndisë. Dhe ja, ti do të mbetesh shtatzënë dhe do të lindësh një djalë, dhe do t`ia vesh emrin Jezus. Ai do të jetë I madh dhe do të quhet Biri i Shumë të Lartit; dhe Zoti Perëndi do t`i japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij; dhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakobit përjetë, dhe mbretëria e tij nuk do të ketë kurrë të sosur. Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?. Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet Bir i Perëndisë. Tani, në atë ditë u shpall një dekret nga ana e Çezar Augustit, për të kryer regjistrimin e popullsisë të gjithë perandorisë. Dhe të gjithë shkonin të regjistroheshin, secili në qytetin e vet. Tani edhe Jozefi doli nga qyteti Nazaretit të Galilesë, për të shkuar në Jude, në qytetin e Davidit, që quhet Bethlehem, sepse ai ishte I shtëpisë dhe i familjes së Davidit, për t`u regjistruar bashkë me Marinë, gruan e vet, me të cilën ishte martuar dhe që ishte shtatzënë. Kështu, ndërsa ishin atje, asaj i erdhi koha të lindë. Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në han nuk kishte vend për ta.

Tani në po atë krahinë ishin disa barinj që rrinin jashtë, në fusha, dhe natën ruanin kopenë e tyre. Dhe ja, një engjëll i Zotit iu paraqit atyre dhe lavdia e Zotit shkëlqeu rreth tyre e ata i zuri një frikce madhe. Por engjëlli u tha atyre: Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin; sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti. Dhe kjo do t`ju vlejë si shenjë: ju do të gjeni një fëmijë të të mbështjellur me pelena, të shtrirë në një grazhd. Dhe menjëherë engjëllit iu bashkua një shumicë e ushtrisë qiellore, që lëvdonte Perëndinë, duke thënë: Lavdi Perëndisë në vendet më të larta, dhe paqe mbi tokë njerëzve mbi të cilët qëndron mirëdashja e tij!.

_KRISHTLINDJA: KUPTIMI I VËRTETË_


Krishtlindja ofron mundësinë në mes të pamundurës.

Nuk është lloji i mundësisë që vjen nga dija jonë, aftësia, apo një qëndrim pozitiv. Është mundësia që vjen vetëm nga fakti që Zoti është Zot, dhe Ai vetë vendosi të zbulonte vetvten, për ta në dhënë ne mundësi ta njohim. Ne nuk jemi të surprizuar nga lindja e një fëmije, por jemi të mahnitur që Perëndia vetë merr formën e një fëmije, për të na treguar vetveten. Ky fëmijë, në thjeshtësinë e tij, pa asnjë zotërim, na zbulon Emanuelin (Zoti me ne) dhe e ndryshon përgjithmonë botën në të cilën jetojmë. I njëjti Zot ka premtuar që do jetë me ne, me njerëzit e tij, me secilin nga ne, për sa kohë jetojmë si njerëzit e Tij. Nuk është vetëm shpresë, siç është kur dëshirojmë që gjërat do bëhen më mirë kur nuk mundet. Është një shpresë e mishëruar, një shpresë që mund të mbahet në krahët e nënës, një shpresë që tregon realitetin që do të jetojmë përtej fundit dhe vetë vdekjes.

Perëndia na ka vizituar përmes një foshnje, edhe na ka vizituar me një qëllim: të të ofrojë ty dashuri dhe falje. Ky është kuptimi i Krishtlindjes dhe nuk ka dhuratë më të mirë që ti bësh vetes sesa të pranosh atë që lindi, erdhi në tokë dhe vdiq në vendin tënd.

Ai të ofron falje të plotë dhe aftësinë për ta njohur atë në një bazë personale që do të sjellë një jetë me të plotë dhe me kuptim. Ai është Perëndi dhe na kërkon ta vendosim jetën tonë në udhëheqjen e tij. Ai na kërkon të mos bazohemi tek përpjekjet tona dhe, në vend të kësaj, të marrim dhuratën e faljes dhe të marrëdhënies me të.

_Përgatiti: Jetë Studentore_

----------


## deshmuesi

Te pershendes Gregu per kete shkrim dhe Zoti te bekofte. 
 Gjoni ne ungjillin e shkrojtur prej tij thote se, Drita erdhi ne bote, dhe bota nuk e njohu. Bile Gjoni thote se, erdhi tek te tijte, por dhe ata nuk e priten. Perse kjo bote, e cila eshte e krijuar prej Tij, te mund te jete kaq armiqesore me Te?
  Vertet ka nje paradoks shume te madh, bile aq te madh se eshte zor ta pershkruash.  Bota jo vetem qe nuk e pranoi ate, por e persekutoi, e perndoqi deri ne vdekjen e kryqit. Por mos valle ky faj i perket vetem brezit te asja kohe?
 Natyrisht qe jo. E gjithe raca njerzore, ne te gjitha koherat, e uren Krishtin, sepse Ai eshte e Verteta. Edhe pse bota e urren dhe e perendjek, perseri duart e Tij mbeten te hapura dhe te gatshme per te pranuar dhe shpetuar kedo qe beson ne Te. Dashuria e Tij nuk njeh kufi dhe pengese. As perndjekja dhe as torturat e kryqit, nuk munden ta largonin Ate nga miresia dhe dashuria qe Ai kishte dhe ka per njeriun.  Ai e la poziten e Tij qiellore, dhe e veshi pikerisht kete qenie te dobet dhe mekatare, e cila do ta luftonte  dhe perndiqte Ate deri ne kryqezim te kryqit.  O Zot sa meshirplote dhe i dashur qe je. Sikur vetem nje moment, cdo njeri te  kuptonte sado pak dashurine me te cilen Ti e do krijesen, do te mund te kthehej drejt Teje. Por ja qe, njeriu eshte i lire per te vetvendosur te ardhmen dhe ekzistencen e tij, pavaresisht DHURATES tende hirplote,e cila ka nje emer: Krishti i vdekur dhe i ringjallur nga vdekja, per shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. 
 Krishtlindja vertete eshte nje feste qe dhuron  gezim, por jo gezimin e botes. E si mund te gezohet kjo bote per lindjen e Shpetimtarit, kur cdo dite e kryqezon dhe e perndjek ate, si ne kohen e Poncit Pilat? 
 E si mund te festoje dhe te gezohet kjo bote, kur vete Shqetimtari i deshmon se rruga ne te cilene ecn bota eshte rruga e mekatit dhe te con ne  FERR? 
  Dhe ne kohen e Noes, thote Perendia, njerzit gezonin, martoheshin, hanin,  pinin  dhe kendonin. Askush nuk e digjonte dhe besonte te drejtin Noe, i cili cdo dite ju tregonte per fundin e tmershem te permbytjes.  Te gjithe e shikonin Noen si nje te mare, sepse nuk kishin veshe qe te digjonin MESAZHIN qe vinte nga Perendia. Gjithmone Perendia i ka dhene njeriut shansin, qe ta njohe dhe te besoje Krijuesin, por krenaria njerzore e ka te pamundur ti neneshtrohet fjales dhe mesimit te Perendise. Por a ka heshtur Perndia?
 Apsolutisht jo. Deri ne diten dhe oren e fundit, miresia e Tij do te jete gjithmone e pranishme, duke i dhene njeriut te gjitha mundesite per Shpetim. Por fatkeqesisht njeriu  renden pas festave dhe gezimeve te tij, dhe aspak drejt  paqes me Perednie. 
 Kisha sot po deshmon dhe predikon me fuqishem se kurre "Lajmin e mire", sepse eshe koha e fundit. Por fatkeqesishit njeriu eshte mosperfilles, krenar dhe i keq. Po vij prape tek Noa. Njerzit  kur shikonin se Noa po ndertonte nje anije shume te madhe ne maje te malit, thoshin: Vertet ka lajthitur i shkreti Noe. Ata mendonin se kjo anije kaq e madhe duhej te ndertohej buze detit. Askush prej tyre nuk digjonte dhe besonte  fjalet e Noes, i cili lajmeronte per katastrofen qe po afrohej. Qe te gjithe i besonin arsyes se tyre, duke mos ditur se uji do te arrinte sa te mbulonte edhe malet me te larta.  Nje dite prej ditesh, Noa e mbaroi ARKEN e tij, dhe hyri brenda me gjithe familjaret dhe gjene e gjalle qe Zoti i ofroi.  Por ja katastrofa erdhi , dhe nga qielli vershuan  lumenj UJI sa e mbuluan te gjithe token. Cu be, cfar ndodhi? Ku ishin te mencurt e botes? Ku ishin ate qe talleshin cdo dite me Noan? Te gjithe u mbyten, duke "korrur" FRUTAT e LOGJIKEs dhe MENCUIRSE se tyre. 
 A e kini menduar ndonjehere fundin tuaj, se cfar do te ndodhe me ju nese mbeteni jashte "ARKES"? 
 Pikerisht Ati Perendi dergoi Shpetimtiarin, qe ta shpetoje NJERIUN, por sigjithmone mbete kusht BESIMI. Jezusi tha: kushdo qe beson tek une, nuk do te vdese, por ka kaluar nga vdekja ne jete? 
 Cfar kuptim kene keto fjale per gjithsecilin nga ju o njerez? 
 Mund ti hidhni pas kraheve; mund ti quani te pavlera; mund ti fyeni dhe ti perndiqni ata qe ju shpallin kete lajm te mire. Por mund ti quani dhe te pamend apo te mare, ashtu si Noan. Por pyetja per gjithsecilin nga ju eshte: cili eshte fundi im?  
 Mbase po gezohesh per festen e  krishtlindjes, mbase ke blere dhe dhurata dhe i ke vene atje tek bredhi. Mbase ke dale dhe me miken tende, apo ke shkuar ne kazino qe te festosh sa me mire kete argtim festiv. Por a e di se cili eshte fundi yt? 
 Pikeisht Jezusi na tregoi se fundi i cdo njeriu nen mekat eshte, FERRI. Me mire qaj sot dhe ec me Ate qe vdiq ne kryq per ty e per mua. Besoi Atij dhe kurre nuk do te te zhginjeje. Ai pranoi te vdes per ty, ne torturen e kryqit, duke shperthyer FERRIN, qe te te nxjer ty fitimtar, duke denuar vdekjen me vdekje, qe ti te kesh Jeten dhe vetem Jeten e perjetshme. Mos e shkembe kete GEZIM kaq te madh e te perjetshem, me nje gezim te kenaqesive qe te dhurojne vetem vdekje. Perse mohon gjakun e Krishtit, dhe pranon gezimin e botes, fundi i se ciles eshte Ferri?
 Hyr ne dhomen tende, dhe uli gjunjet para Perendise, dhe thuaj: O Perendi i gjithpushteteshem. Hape zemren dhe syte e  mij qe te shoh dhe te besoj ne Jezus Krishtin, ne menyre qe te festoj krishtlinjen e VERTETE, hirin dhe mirsine tende, qe ti dhe ne bote me ane te Birit tend te vetmelindur Zotit Krisht. Te garantoj o njeri se, vetem atehere do te kuptosh se cdo te thote te festosh ditlindjen e Krishtit. Mos nguro. Sot eshte Dita. Leri gjerat e perkohshme dhe rend pas atyre qe jane e perjetshme, sepse Perendia aq shume ne deshi sa qe e dha Birin e Tij te vemtelindur Zotin Krisht, qe te vdese ne kryq per mekate e tna, ne menyre qe ne te kemi jeten e perjetshme.  Zgjuarsia me e madhe eshte: te shpetosh nga kjo marrezi ne te cilen bota po shkon, ku fundi eshte FERRI. 
 Gezuar te gjithve Krishtlindjen. Emanuel, Zoti me ne. Amin.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

a mundeni ju me lart te thoni dhe argumentoni se Krishtlindja (simbolika/festimi) eshte biblike ... kush e percaktoi ... perse ne kete date ?

----------


## marcus1

> a mundeni ju me lart te thoni dhe argumentoni se Krishtlindja (simbolika/festimi) eshte biblike ... kush e percaktoi ... perse ne kete date ?


Kësaj pyetje dua t'i shtoj edhe: A mundet të krishterët të jetojnë pa këtë festë, sidomos ashtu si ajo na prezantohet sot?

----------


## Gregu

> a mundeni ju me lart te thoni dhe argumentoni se Krishtlindja (simbolika/festimi) eshte biblike ... kush e percaktoi ... perse ne kete date ?


Une mendoj se me mire do ishte te merreshim me kuptimin e Krishtlindjes-Lindjes se Krishtit se sa me data e se kush e percaktoj.

Besoj se e ke pare qe nje pjese e shkrimit eshte marrur nga bibla ku tregohet se si lindi Krishti. Pra ka baze biblike kjo lindje. Po a thote bibla se duhet festuar? Nuk thote, por cdo i krishter e kujton lindjen e Shpetimtarit, dhe nuk besoj se eshte mekat.
_(nuk kam kohe te shkruaj me shume tani)_

----------


## marcus1

> Une mendoj se me mire do ishte te merreshim me kuptimin e Krishtlindjes-Lindjes se Krishtit se sa me data e se kush e percaktoj.
> 
> Besoj se e ke pare qe nje pjese e shkrimit eshte marrur nga bibla ku tregohet se si lindi Krishti. Pra ka baze biblike kjo lindje. Po a thote bibla se duhet festuar? Nuk thote, por cdo i krishter e kujton lindjen e Shpetimtarit, dhe nuk besoj se eshte mekat.
> _(nuk kam kohe te shkruaj me shume tani)_



Nuk e vë në dyshim se nuk është mëkat, por kështu si festohen Krishtlindjet, nuk kanë lidhje fare me kuptimin e vërtetë të Krishtlindjes! 

Për sa i përket kuptimit të krishtlindjes, çdo i krishter apo kishë, mund të merret me të çdo ditë të vitit pa qenë nevoja të presim festat për ta kujtuar.

----------


## albani1

> Une mendoj se me mire do ishte te merreshim me kuptimin e Krishtlindjes-Lindjes se Krishtit se sa me data e se kush e percaktoj.
> 
> Besoj se e ke pare qe nje pjese e shkrimit eshte marrur nga bibla ku tregohet se si lindi Krishti. Pra ka baze biblike kjo lindje. Po a thote bibla se duhet festuar? Nuk thote, por cdo i krishter e kujton lindjen e Shpetimtarit, dhe nuk besoj se eshte mekat.
> _(nuk kam kohe te shkruaj me shume tani)_


Megjithate kur engjejt ju shfaqen barinjve ata thane:- gezohuni sepse ka lindur Mesia.- 

Lluka 2:10 thote:-  mos druani sepse une po ju lajmeroj nje *GEZIM* te madh per gjithe popullin.

dhe vargu 11 thote :- sepse sot ne qytetin e Davidit lindi per ju nje shpetimtar , qe eshte Krishti, Zoti.

Kushdo qe e merr vesh kete lajm duhet te gezohet madje te beje fest sepse shpetimi erdhi.
Kushdo qe eshte i shpetuar duhet te fstoje kete sepse feston ardhjen e shpetimtarit ne kete bote mekatare qe po humb , dhe lindja e shpetimtarit eshte lajmi me i mire sepse Ai erdhi per te vdekur per mekatet tona dhe per te na shfajesuar.

Kur duhet festuar ?  cdo dite.
por nje dite eshte vendosur per te qene feste ungjillizuese ose lajmeruese , se egziston nje shprese per cdo kend ne kete bote , kjo per shkak sepse ka lindur nje shpetimtar . Dhe Ky shpetimtar ka dhenen jeten per gjith boten.

Nuk them se eshte doktrinale se duhet patjeter te jete nje dite por nuk eshte ide e keqe te kete nje dite feste te vecante.

te pakten ne bibel na tregohet se mund te festojme ose se duhet te gezohemi , jo sepse eshte detyrim por sepse e kuptojme mesazhin e gjith kesaj.


madje Mateu 2:10 na thote se kur dijetaret pane yllin ata u gezuan me nje gezim  shume te madh.
Bibla e thekson me gezim *shume* te madh

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Megjithate kur engjejt ju shfaqen barinjve ata thane:- gezohuni sepse ka lindur Mesia.- 
> 
> Lluka 2:10 thote:-  mos druani sepse une po ju lajmeroj nje *GEZIM* te madh per gjithe popullin.
> 
> dhe vargu 11 thote :- sepse sot ne qytetin e Davidit lindi per ju nje shpetimtar , qe eshte Krishti, Zoti.
> 
> Kushdo qe e merr vesh kete lajm duhet te gezohet madje te beje fest sepse shpetimi erdhi.
> Kushdo qe eshte i shpetuar duhet te fstoje kete sepse feston ardhjen e shpetimtarit ne kete bote mekatare qe po humb , dhe lindja e shpetimtarit eshte lajmi me i mire sepse Ai erdhi per te vdekur per mekatet tona dhe per te na shfajesuar.
> 
> ...


Dakord, albani1, por ky eshte thjesht nje interpretim literal i bibles.

Besoj se festimi i Krishtlindjes ka filluar pas vdekjes (kryeqezimit) te Jezusit - nuk di a ka ndonje te dhene per festimin e Krishtlindjes para kryqezimit ...

----------


## toni77_toni

Duhet të jemi te sinqert kur flasim, edhe ma shumë kur flasim per Zotin.

Festa e lindja e Jezusit - SHPETIMTARIT - Krisht-lindja, duhet të festohet ne mënyren më të mirë. Kjo festë nuk na ndalon apo nuk na pengon qe njeriu ta kujtoj dhe ta jetoj ne secilen ditë Zotin dhe nuk na pengon qe Krishti të jetë e vetmja rrugë e jetes  tonë, pa tjeter se eshte gjë e mirë të gëzohemi dhe të mbushemi me gëzime dhe urime duke e kujtuar dhe shpallur se Krishti u bë njeri dhe qe jetoj nder ne. Është gabim nëse mendohet se vetem at  dit ta kujtojmë se thjeshtë, në Betlehem paska pa ndodhur diçka pra 2000 viteve, ne kete ditë ka lindur Krishti dhe të festojmë dhe besa edhe të shfrenohemi dhe të dehemi, apo edhe të shprazim fishek zjarre, por qe kurr më mos ta kujtojmë dhe të harrojmë dhe mos të mendojmë ne secilen ditë se Krishti lindi dhe u bë Njeri. Jo gabim i thjeshtë por mëkat i rëndë dhe ferr sepse po e perbuzë Zotin dhe ajo festë nuk ka qellim të gëzimit në Zotin, por eshte gëzim i karaktereve te kesaj bote. Mirpor, asesi nuk eshte gjë e keqe por perkunder asaj, kjo eshte punë e mirë të festojmë Krisht-lindjen.

Psh, festa e Pavarsisë së Shqiperisë kremtohet ne një ditë te caktuar, por ajo nuk e pengon njeriun apo popullin qe te jetoj ne shtetin e Pavarur Shqiperinë. Diçka si e ngjajshme  është edhe nëse festojmë lindjen e Zotit dhe ardhjen e Tij, por qe një ditë eshte dite  veqant ku at ditë te gjithe jemi te një mendje dhe gëzimi - lindja e Jezusit.

Edhe më mirë është sikurse njerëzit ta kujtonin në secilen ditë dhe ne secilen  kohë të mendonin dhe ti gëzoheshin këtij fakti se Krishti është lindur nga Virgjeresha Mari dhe Ai është ardhur në botë - per shpetimin e botes.

Lavdi Zotit, uroj të kremtojmë dhe të gëzohemi me zemer lindjes së Zotit tonë JEZUS dhe qe kjo festë dhe ky gëzim kurr mos te shuhet por gjithmonë ta jetojmë në frymë dhe zemrat tona dhe ta paraqesim edhe tek ata qe nuk e njohin  si dhe  tek ata qe nuk e besojnë këtë të vertetë hynore dhe historike - misherimin dhe lindjen e Jezus Krishti Zot dhe Njeri.

Të fala në Krishtin dhe per shumë mot Krisht-lindja.

----------


## albani1

> Dakord, albani1, por ky eshte thjesht nje interpretim literal i bibles.
> 
> Besoj se festimi i Krishtlindjes ka filluar pas vdekjes (kryeqezimit) te Jezusit - nuk di a ka ndonje te dhene per festimin e Krishtlindjes para kryqezimit ...


Une mendoj se pergjigja per kete eshte ajo qe ka thene Toni.

ajo eshte e vertete madje edhe pasazhi ne bibel qe kam dhene me siper na e tregon jo vetem qe eshte festuar por me gezim te madh.

per ti pergjigjur pyetjes tjeter qe ti ben :- a eshte festuar kjo si feste para kryqezimit?
une mendoj se do te ishte mire te pyesnim:- a kishte kishe te krishtere para kryqezimit?

Gjithsesi para kryqezimit ate feste e kane festuar ata qe e kane ditur dhe e kishin kuptuar lajmin dhe ata qe u hidheruan nga lajmi nuk festuan por donin te vrisnin foshnjen Jezus.
Menyra e festimit ka qene me adhurim dhe ka qene ne menyren qe ata tre dijetaret e kane festuar., Ata erdhen dhe adhuruan shpetimtarin e botes dhe bene dhurata per Te. Kjo ishte menyra e tyre e adhurimit , mos harro se kjo menyre e adhurimit ndodhi ku Jezusi ishte tashme 2 vjec pasi dijetareve iu deshen 2 vjet per ta gjetur Jezusin .

A e festuan te tjeret ? jo sepse nuk e dinin dhe nuk paten ndonje zbulese nga Zoti. Atyre qe u ishte zbuluar e kuptuan dhe e festuan secili sipas menyres se vet.

Pas kryqezimit me sa di une nga bibla nuk ka ndonje te dhene per festim te kesaj feste, dhe nga aspekti historik nuk e di me te thene te drejten .

Por nuk ka asgje te keqe te festojme . Pastaj kush nuk do te festoje le te mos festoje kush do te festoje le te festoje me gezim te madh.

Gezuar  dhe Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## Gregu

Nuk dua te bej krahasime dhe akuza, por keto dite jam skandalizuar ca me ate qe kam pare.
Ne te dua anet e katedrales ne Prishtine shkruan: *Per shume mot Kershendellat*.

Shpresoj te mos i ket pare Krishti keto shkrime!!

P.S. E di kush se cili eshte kuptimi i fjales Kershendella?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> ...P.S. E di kush se cili eshte kuptimi i fjales Kershendella?


Kuptimi i asaj fjale per mua eshte = Krishtlindje.

Edhe sikur te kete kuptim tjeter (leksikor), rendesi ka se si e marin njerezit, kuptohet, per Krishtlindje.

Ja pra roli i tradites ... si kanonizohet.

----------


## Gregu

Per ty edhe mandarina mund te jete portokall, por jo per te tjeret.
Si mendoni ti, a do te te pelqente qe familja e miqt te ta festonin ditelindjen tende, por  mbi dere te shkruajn: mireseerdhet ne festen e hallowine. Si do te ndiheshe ti, dhe a do e permbushte kjo fjali qellimin e festes(ditelindjes tende)?

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Greg, nuk ke pse ngutesh, te ruejt Zoti ...

I ia di gjenezen, kuptimin e fjales Kershendella, apo jo?

----------


## albani1

> Per ty edhe mandarina mund te jete portokall, por jo per te tjeret.
> Si mendoni ti, a do te te pelqente qe familja e miqt te ta festonin ditelindjen tende, por  mbi dere te shkruajn: mireseerdhet ne festen e hallowine. Si do te ndiheshe ti, dhe a do e permbushte kjo fjali qellimin e festes(ditelindjes tende)?


C'fare kuptimi ka fjala kerrshendella?

----------


## Homer

> C'fare kuptimi ka fjala *kerrshendella*?


Kshnella i thojm Krishtlindjeve nga Shkodra, nga e ka origjinen kjo fjal?!

----------


## kurti1

Fjala Kshnella ka kuptimin e fjales Knellje, freskim rilindje, Beslidhje e re dmth fillon nji epoke e re per njerzimin.
Ne shqiptaret shum fjale ne fjalorin e perditshem i kemi basterdhuar psh.ne vend se te thomi : mire metshi thojme tymer meq ose mo zot ma keq thojme mazamakeq etj.
.Ne te vertete ketu kemi te bejme me nji lindje te nji profeti Isa, ne gjuhen tone e quejme Jezu Krisht. Ne kohen ma te re kete datelindje e cila nuk ndrron as nji here
e quejme Krishtlindje.

----------

